

Ask HN: A good intro to set theory? - ___Calv_Dee___

Wondering if anyone could provide some links or good recommendations on set theory literature for a beginner.  I'm looking for something to give me a really good foundation on the subject, preferably with some interactive examples/problems.  Much appreciated!
======
impendia
I haven't read it personally, but I've heard that "Naive Set Theory" by Halmos
is the gold standard.

------
jordhy
Start here: <http://mathworld.wolfram.com/Set.html> Then learn about types
and, finally, read some CS papers to see how quants use them.

